# My 6 Day 4Runner Build, RE, Hifonics, Kinetik, Kicker



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

I work as a fiber optic cable splicer for the phone company and work four ten hour days this was built in two three day weekends Jan 14, 15, 16 and then Jan 21, 22, 23 this is a daily driven setup I designed for concealment because I travel w/my kids any comments good or bad are accepted, I'm satisfied w/how every thing turned out, I hope to get back into competing in Bass Race not sure what class yet because I have not metered it yet but we'll see, I plan on traveling down to SBN next moth also because I have never been the experience should be a good one

YouTube 

keep the bass turned up! 

-ASPEC Cold Air Intake System.
-The Big Three Upgrade(1/0 Gauge-Alternator/Battery/Power, Battery/Engine/Chassis/Ground).
-KINETIK Battery HC1400 Top Posts, Side Post Adapters.
-KICKER Hyper Flex 0 Gauge Power/Ground Wire.
-STINGER/KINETIK Battery Terminals.
-1/2" TECHFLEX Braided Expandable Sleeving(Blue/Gray).
-AUDIOPIPE 300 Amp ANL Fuse.
-KENWOOD Excelon KDC-X942 Head Unit.
-KNUKONCEPTZ RCA’s.
-RE Audio RE6.5FR Co-Axial 6 1/2" Front Door Speakers
-RE Audio RE5FR Co-Axial 5 1/4" Rear Door Speakers.
-2 Sets RE Audio TW-1Tweeters Front door Factory Sail/Rear C-Pillar.
-AUDIO CONTROL (Volt Meter/DB Meter).
-SUB-SONIC INNOVATIONS (3/4" MDF/Fiberglass Subwoofer Enclosure, 5 Cubic Feet, 33Hz, Painted Metallic Silver/Flat Black)Custom Amp Rack.
-18 Gauge Co-Axial/Tweeter Wire.
-HIFONICS XX-JUPITER 4 Channel Subwoofer Amplifier(Bridged 325 x 2 @ 2-Ohms)
-HIFONICS 4 Channel Mids/Highs Amplifier(110 x 4 @ 2-Ohms).
-KICKER Power/Ground Distribution Blocks.
-2 RE AUDIO SRX15D4 15" Subwoofers.
-TView 9" Fold Down TV Monitor/DVD Player.
-Custom Painted Metallic Silver Gauge Bezel Trim.
-35% Smoke Window Tint.
-Chrome APC Fire Extinguisher.
-Rear Cargo Net.
-Rear Cargo Cover
-Brushed Aluminum NOKYA Sport Pedals. 
-Silver Dash Trim Kit
-Chrome 4RUNNER Front License Plate.
-DALLAS COWBOYS Rear License Plate Cover.
-Clear Corner Lenses.
-Clear Front Bumper Lenses.
-XENTEC 6,000K H.I.D. Conversion Kit(H4).
-L.E.D. Bulb Upgrades:Front Turn(18-Flux Amber),Reverse(18-Flux White).
-White TEAM LSR - LOUD STREET RIDES Decals.
-Shaved 4RUNNER, SR5, TOYOTA Emblems.
-Chrome 20" Emblems.
-White RE AUDIO Decals.
-Custom Metallic Silver Mesh Grill.
-Removed Mud Flaps.
-Black/White/Silver TRD Sport Decals.
-Chrome 20" x 8.5" Wheels.
-Tires 275/55/20.
-Chrome Tuner Lug Nuts.
-Metallic Silver Brake Calipers/Drums.
-Cross Drilled Rotors.
-Stainless Steel Brake Lines.


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

the truck









Kinetik HC1400 Battery/Side Post Adapters/Terminals, The Big Three, Digital ANL Fuse Holder









silver dash trim kit









dash kit applied









3/4' MDF 5 cubic foot sub enclosure 33 hz tuning being built









almost done









test fit designed to be covered by cargo cover









amp rack


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

GOT SEATS? Nope not during the install 









tweeter comparison oe vs. RE









rear door speaker comparison oe vs. RE









front door speaker comparson oe vs. RE









front driver speakers installed









modifying speaker brackets and tweeter pods









passenger RCA run









c-pillar tweeter mounted









ground point paint removed


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

grounded









techflex sleeving over Kicker 1/0 gauge power wire









driver side power wire run









right angle rca adapters/Knukoncepts rca's









fiberglass resin









resin applied









bondo applied









sanded









primered









painted millennium silver


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

gloss black sprayed over freestyle









fits perfect under the cargo cover









great fit









amps on amp rack









my son's love the system


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

from the inside









"work bench" my 83' Ranger hehehehe









the "stuff" hahaha









Knukoncepts rca's









Kinetik HC 1400 Battery


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

RE Audio SRXD4 15" Subs









amp wiring Kicker dist block









amp wiring Kicker dist block


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

TView 9" fold down w/usb, sd card slot/dvd player


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looks really good. do you have any bracing for the internal of the box to keep it from flexing?


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - MasterWill's 4runner/Ginuwine-Lying To Each Other

YouTube - MasterWill's 4Runner/Mission Impossible Song

YouTube - MasterWill's 4Runner/Jagged Edge-Put A Lil' Umph In It


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

Hell yeah.....GO COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

I like everything but the Cowboys....Nice work...


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

how was it working withthe techflex? did you use the stuff that doesnt fray or did you do something like heat it up to stop it from unravelling???


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nice setup, I love kicker wire kit.. I think that wire is so easy to work with.. Great build

I have kicker wire-ring kits my self


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

Love to see those 4runner's, and this one is like new.

Enjoy your system.


----------



## Jdubs04ss (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha I guess Im not the only person liking everything besides that Cowboy sticker lol. Where did you get those right angle rca adapters? I saw that and was incredibly fascinated and now I must have those lol, Im sure Im not the only person who has put their RCA's in the back of their headunit and as you jam/smoosh/slam your headunit back in, something bends,breaks or comes loose lol. I had a $100 pair of top of the line RCA's and from takin my headunit out and back out and back, they eventually bent down and broke the shield and then soon became unusable and since then Ive been forced to run some ****ty best buy Kicker RCA's and its depressing lol. Im gonna get the Monster I-401 2c-5m cables but didnt want to run into the same problem until I address a way to fix it and then do that at the same I install the new cables

All around a really nice build..What are the dimensions of the box? I have 2 15" Memphis CM Cast Mojos in the trunk of my 04 Impala SS and Im having a new box built thats 36.5"w X 17"h X 26"d and after dual chambers,dual slot vents tuned to 32hz and the sub displacement..Im still netting 3.45cubes per chamber(6.9cubes total volume) 

How do the subs sound with Subs up vent back with shared airspace and a single vent for both subs? I havent built the box yet and Im still throwing around if I wanna do subs up/vent back or subs back/vent forward or the traditional subs back/vent back

Nice clean install..Itd be nice if all people took their time and perfected their build before they considered it to be done or if it looks like ****, you did everything half ass with wires exposed and everything looks like it was "thrown" in, in a hurry...Please dont take pictures and ask people to rate your system because honestly I dont wanna waste my time looking at dog crap and your not gonna like what everyone has to say lol so CONGRATS on the clean install..just remove that Cowgirls sticker and itll be absolutely perfect hahah

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks loud, even on a 'puter screen, I bet it's scary in person.

What kind of numbers are you hoping to hit?


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

Chaos said:


> That looks loud, even on a 'puter screen, I bet it's scary in person.
> 
> What kind of numbers are you hoping to hit?


I did 154.0Db on an Audio Control Mic and a 145.8BD on a Termlab


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

I've upgraded from the RE subs to SKAR Audio VVXD2 15's and a Hifonics XX-Colossus amp























































youtube vids 

Hifonics XX-Colossus/2 SKAR Audio VVX15 Water Trick 1 - YouTube

Hifonics XX-Colossus/2 SKAR Audio VVX15 Water Trick 2 - YouTube

Skar Audio VVX15's 154.0DB Second Place run - YouTube

2 SKAR Audio VVXD2 15's/Hifonics XX-Colossus - YouTube


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

Dude! Whats up? Its Whitemax form Maxima.org! Still in Metter I see! I moved from Macon and live in IL now. 4Runners looking great! Still have the Maxima?


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

JCoffey said:


> Dude! Whats up? Its Whitemax form Maxima.org! Still in Metter I see! I moved from Macon and live in IL now. 4Runners looking great! Still have the Maxima?


yeah I still have the Maxima and I drive it regularly my 4Runner is just my latest creation lol


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont have the old max anymore. Bought a 2000 back in Jan but turned out to be a total hunk of junk, so my new toy is an 07 Chrysler 300. Good to see you still have yours though.


----------



## RidnClean (Nov 24, 2007)

good clean install.
how is that collusus doing on your electrical?


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah we all have to keep toys to play w/lol, I added an Optima Blue top(soon to be upgraded to sn XS Power) to help w/my voltage drop w/the XX-Colossus it's power hungry lol


----------



## RidnClean (Nov 24, 2007)

good choice on XS(team member right here), i just ordered 4 and theyll arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah I hear ya XS POWER FTW!, the Optima I had laying around and it's a temp fix until I get the XS


----------



## mrm1776 (Oct 30, 2010)

Respect on the box build. Not crazy about the tweeters on the c-pillar though. You really don't want your highs coming from behind you since it throws your staging all off.


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

mrm1776 said:


> Respect on the box build. Not crazy about the tweeters on the c-pillar though. You really don't want your highs coming from behind you since it throws your staging all off.


lol it's all good you'd have to hear it to believe how good it sounds


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love to hear it, anyway to make a video naw just kidding. I like what you have done, any pictures of the Maxima?


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I would love to hear it, anyway to make a video naw just kidding. I like what you have done, any pictures of the Maxima?


lol thanks dude 













































Maxima Cardomain Page

Youtube Maxima 10 Years 100 Shows

Youtube Maxima still functional


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect, thank you very much for sharing this info. My best to you sir in your future endeavors.


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Perfect, thank you very much for sharing this info. My best to you sir in your future endeavors.


thanks dude


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

reppin'


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

New Youtube Vid


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

new vid doing a burp w/my Termlab


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

me and my kids attended a DB Drag show I placed second in street c 145.7DB









I ordered an XSPower D3400 battery from Audio Savings









12.8volts right out of the box...


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

fits snug flush and concealed just like I designed it to be...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That be some serious powaaaa lol. Congrats on the placement.


----------



## 801tC (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice setup! Looks good!


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

new personal best Termlab Score I did 145.7 two weeks ago at a DB drag event I threw the Optima Blue top in there from my Maxima just to go that show because I had ordered a new XS Power D3400 and it didn't arrived until that Monday lol, this is my 1st time metering since I installed the battery so I went up to 146 from 145.7 I'm happy and satisfied XS Power Skar Audio FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















The 146.0Db Vide0


----------

